

Ask HN: How do you track schema changes to your db? - a5seo

Trying to find a relatively low-overhead way to track schema changes made in development and ensure they get installed on test and prod without blowing away the data on test (and obviously) prod.
======
coderdude
I could have sworn there was a discussion on HN about this more or less
recently (maybe within the last month or two). I can't remember if it was a
link that was submitted or an Ask HN, but it was really interesting. I can't
find what I'm looking for, does anyone know what I'm referring to?

I did some searching though and I found these past discussions which may be of
interest to you:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1265465>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=500393>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=436663>

More:
[http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8...](http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=site:news.ycombinator.com+schema+changes)

~~~
ehsanul
You were probably thinking of this:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1984325>

~~~
coderdude
Yep, that's the one! Thanks for finding that.

